# First milk soap- done, Yes!



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you ladies for all of the advice. I took it and my first milk soap is curing and it looks lovely.

I used half water and half of my cow Marigold, the Jersey, milk. I added oatmeal, honey from my neighbor and lavender eo and rose geranium eo. I didn't have enough lavender left.

It smells great and it is a nice honey color. I can't wait to try it. I like to wash with milk soaps better than just water ones. This one is creamy with Jersey cream and I can't wait to make some more but I have to order now.

I was so surprised at how long it took to come to trace though, I kept it cold and then I thought maybe I kept it too cold and that was why but I checked the temp and it was 98 degrees. I had been told or read somewhere that milk would make it trace fast, but someone on here told me it didn't and of course they were right. I had also been told or read somewhere that honey would make it trace faster but that didn't happen either.

Anyway thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Laura, there are so so many different factors that come into play with how long it takes to trace.. temp, oils you used, milk, other ingredients. brands of lye etc... 
Next batch might be different... I would much rather have a slow trace anyway.. 
Your soap sounds lovely.. 
Barb


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Whoo! Hooo! Glad it went well for you.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds nice!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Honey can make it heat up, volcano in the molds etc....you will find a lot of things depends upon the soap fairies that day.

Congrats on your soap! Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I sure wish mine would trace slowly!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Making soap is like making bread. You can do the exact same thing and one day you have lovely soap/bread - and the next day you ruin it.

Sounds like nice soap. 

PJ


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats on your Honey soap :handclap. I just haven't got the guts to mess with honey yet. Tam


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your first soap. Are you addicted yet? 

I use lots of honey in my unscented oatmeal milk and honey bar and have never had a problem of any sort. It doesn't seem to get to hot or anything. Maybe I am lucky. The only thing is that it seems to make a much softer bar that needs twice as long to cure. I wouldn't be afraid to use it and it makes an incredible bar of soap.


----------

